# complete exhaust



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 04 gto I want to go with A Loud exhaust and i was thinking full slp setup! kind of confused what to get anyone have any suggestions?:confused


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you simply want a loud full exhaust setup then go with the SLP LM1. I'd like to mix it up a bit and not have 1 full setup. Kind of depends on what sound your looking for though. Do you want muscle? go with SLP. If you want something a little more exotic, go with Corsa sport. If your looking for something in between those 2, yet VERY noticeable, I would jump onto Spintech! Just my opinion.

Goodluck with your options.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

so witch one sounds better loudmouth 1 or 2?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

1 is louder. If your doing SLP go with 1.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know what the LM2 sounds like but I do know from experiance what LM1 sounds like. I replaced the stock muffs with LM1 resonators and they were loud, sounded good but loud. I didn't like some of the high pitched popping on decel and the 5500-6500 rasp between shifts. Maybe the full system with the X-pipe might sound better.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

the only difference i can see is slp 1 has straight tips and slp 2 tips are cut at a angle!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

keep an eye out in the for sale sections of the forums. i've seen pretty good deals on them from time to time. some people change exhausts the way i change intakes


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> the only difference i can see is slp 1 has straight tips and slp 2 tips are cut at a angle!


The difference between SLP I & II have to do with the resonators only. The tips are the same regardless of the exhaust you choose. You can swap between I & II with no modification. The LT’s come in with high flow Cats. for the street version and no Cats. for the off road. The thing is, even the street version is illegal because the high flow Cats. are just an expanded short tube with a screen in it, not Cats. at all.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you PDQ really hellped:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> thank you PDQ really hellped:cheers


Anytime Bro...Check the smog laws for your state before you get "into" anything wild...


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know we don't have emissions testing here, NOT YET AT LEAST. But I know I want the slp header kit, but don't know what I want for a Cat Back system really stuck.:confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> I know we don't have emissions testing here, NOT YET AT LEAST. But I know I want the slp header kit, but don't know what I want for a Cat Back system really stuck.:confused


That's so forking cool. I need to move to MN...Go for SLP LT's and the LM I with a mild street cam. It will blow your mind and everyone else's too...


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya but snow sucks!!! but the slp LTs and the loud mouth I will it be super loud!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i like my SLP LTs but i hated the slip fittings they use. they'll leak almost guaranteed. i had three bolt Hedman header flanges welded onto the collectors and mid-pipes. with Percy's gaskets it makes for a leak free connection that's extremely easy to take off later.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i will take that into consideration! thank you:cheers


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

any thing else i should know before i purchase ?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Heres what the LMI resonators I used to have look like:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> any thing else i should know before i purchase ?


My SLP LT's hit the differential on the passenger side. Ran hi-Temp. hose through a hose clamp and attached at the bend, end of problem.. I don’t think it’s a common thing, just dumb luck with the set I purchased…The proper fix would be to heat and bend...


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you guys much help! purchasing hole system i was told to get new plug wires because the stock ones can not handle the heat or something what is that about?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> thank you guys much help! purchasing hole system i was told to get new plug wires because the stock ones can not handle the heat or something what is that about?


BS. Still running stock, no issues. I did upgrade to NGK TR-6 plugs, but only for the SC.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i agree. it's been 2 1/2 years with stock wires with no problems


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok thank you guys going Christmas shoping for myself:lol:


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I was thinking should I just get the hole thing welled or should I just use the clamps?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i am stuck shout i use paper gaskets or coper caskets for the headers i was told copper ???


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance....but can the LM1 & 2's be used as muffler replacments or resinator replacements? 
I was planning on using them in place of my stock mufflers....
who ever had the goat before me cut the res off the car.
So I have cats, straight pipes to stock mufflers.....


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

yes i think you can and still wondering about my questions any ideas?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

for the gaskets use the original GM gaskets. they've been proven to be the best. if they don't come with the GM gaskets, reuse the old ones. that'll be fine


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you :cheers


----------

